# Blow Bags



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

There is a post on here about a blocked sewer that won't open


*Blow bags are mentioned... Quite frankly I never heard of a blow bag.*

*So I Googled and found it was nothing more than a pulsating drain opener. Google is full of DIY info. YouTube even shows a few using them or explaining how to use them. Problem I'm having nobody cautions anybody on the hazards. "Just hook the [blow bag] to a hose.*

*How many carry a faucet-end vacuum breaker ???*

*Be truthful now, it's important. The backflow valves installed at the meters only protect the muncipal supply. They do nothing for the property **your working in. Not too many wells are backflow protected. "It's up to the plumber to protect the health of the nation"*


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Not only that....You can buy drain kings with an adapter to hook straight to your kitchen faucet....


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I have a 3' hose that hooks up to a faucet or hose bib then a double check then the longer hose that hooks up to my canvas sludge bag.

Sent from my Motorola Photon using Plumbing Zone app for Droid.


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

I never heard of a blow bag till today either.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Nice to have a hose threaded prv on the truck too. Arby's and some other chains have line pressure from the city to one of the hosebibs inside. First time I used a rubber blow bag...*POP*...


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

I used to have a customer that has a condensate drain(in basement cement floor) from her ac that went out to her front yard. (this was a 7 or 8 hundred grand home) Her builder introduced me to her when the house was still under warranty.
He told me (quietly) that the drain went out to the front of her house.If it did it had to be at least 20 ft deep. I went to her home at least 6 or 7 times for that drain ,used a blow bag.
The builder paid me every time. I asked him why not pump it ouside(to the back) ,no good answer from him. My last trip I accidently(grin) left the bag with her hubby. Never heard from them again.
That was ONE time the bag was working(temp.) Jobs like that stay in back of my mind wondering WHAT EVER HAPPENED? I wanted to say more to HO but was hindered by builder.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

I split a blow bag down the middle a while back -- I honestly can't see anything making its way back into one and into the potable water supply. The design of the outlet is similar to the design of a Flushometer vacuum breaker.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

The only blow bags I use now is a drain dawg or the uniweld sludge sucker kit for a/c condensate drains. Canvas vs rubber?


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Gettinit said:


> Canvas vs rubber?


 

Canvas every time. The rubber ones suck.




I keep a hose thread vacuum breaker on my truck for my jetter. It also works well when using a blow bag, or even trying to do some hydro-boring under a walkway for a water service install.







Paul


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I don't use a vacuum breaker. I use my pump in a bucket connected to the hose. Air gap.


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

I only use the ones I have on trailers. Mainly for the pita kitchen lines


----------



## Affordable (May 22, 2012)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> There is a post on here about a blocked sewer that won't open
> 
> 
> *Blow bags are mentioned... Quite frankly I never heard of a blow bag.*
> ...


True.. i have 3 backflow valves on my van at all times to go after the meter.. most inspectors wont let u do a job without them anyways .. how ever u are talkin bout the post i did on the sewer that wont open.. yes they mentioned blow bags.. but i tryed that method after that .. not worth the money.. it might work for some people anyways didnt work for me. yes u hook a hose to it.. fills up and burst.. shoots air and water down like a pulse of energy.. how ever.. a jetter did the trick. but till i made that post about the sewer not opening .. me either ever herd of a blow bag..


----------

